# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  spyware doctor 5.1, من أقوى برامج مكافحة ملفات التجسس

## المهندس

سباي وير من أقوى برامج مكافحة ملفات التجسس بالعالم ،،  
وهو غني عن التعريف ، وفي ما يلي صورة البرنامج  

 

والآن شرح لخطوات عمل البرنامج



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 
هنا يجب أن يتم أدخال الرجستر ، مكون من الأسم واللاينسس...  

 
 
 
 
حجم البرنامج 14.49MB 
لتحمل البرنامج  
هنا
فايل الريجيستر مع المرفقات 
وبتمنى يعجبكم وتستفيدو منه 


_Spyware Doctor v5.1.0.273


_*تأتي الشركة العملاقة pctools بأتحافنا بأصدار جديد من عملاق SpyWare Doctor مكافح ملفات التجسس الذي بلا شك يعتبر أحد أشهر وأفضل برامج لتخلص من ملفات التجسس بكل أنواعها وحمايتك من مخاطرالشبكة العنكبوتية نحن ك مستخدمين الأنترنت معرضين لجميع ملفات التجسس أثناء تجوالنا على شبكة العنكبوتية وتصفح المواقع والتي لاتعرف ماذا تحتويه من ملفات خطرة قد تهدد اجهزتنا او ملفات التي نقوم بتحميلها من الأنترنت وتحتوي على ملفات خبيثة او التي تصلنا عبر البريد الأكتروني كل.طبعا هذه المخاطر سوف تكتشفها بعد فترة سوف تلاحظ بطئ في الحاسوب من أداء عملياته وكذالك تلاحظ كثرة الأعلانات في الجهاز اثناء فتح انترنت اكسبلورير وكذالك التثبيت اكتيف اكس الخطرة بحاسوبك دون علمك وتغيير صفحة الرئيسية للمتصفح دون علمك كل هذه الأمور تعد الأمور المزعجة والمخيفة التي تهدد أجهزتنا مع برنامج العملاق Spyware Doctorسوف يقوم بحماية حاسوبك من شتى مخاطر الأنترنت اثناء تصفحك يقوم بتوقيف المواقع التي يشك بها بأحتوائها على ملفات الخبيثة وكذالك يمنع الملفات الخطرة بالعمل مع نظامك ويحتوي على درع لمنع الأعلانات المزعجة وكل هذا سوف تكتشفه مع هذا العملاق*

*pyware Doctor™ provides three-way spyware protection for your PC through real-time threat blocking, advanced system scanning and immunization against known browser infections. Spyware Doctor is a multi-award winning spyware removal utility that detects, removes and protects your PC from thousands of potential spyware, adware, Trojans, keyloggers, spybots and tracking threats. Protect your privacy and computing habits from prying eyes and virtual trespassers with the help of Spyware Doctor. Anti-virus software and firewalls do not fully protect your system against the majority of spyware and privacy threats. Because spyware is commonly bundled with software downloads, attached to e-mails, or transmitted through networks it can appear to be legitimate software, but once installed it can be nearly impossible to detect and remove without the help of a dedicated spyware removal tool like Spyware Doctor.*


موقع الشركة
*http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/*
*حجم البرنامج*
*14,840 KB*
*التوافق*
for Windows® Vista™, XP and 2000
*التحميل*
**
*معلومات التسجيل*
كود:
name: fixdown.comsn: 0R6JZ5-J3021W-49RQP3-P3WTZ8-XKK7YD-BC362W

او
كود:
TEAM-DTH4YV60-7AC8GE-R8YP3A-4HH2DY-C9J7TY-UD2D5W

كود آخر

Name : Matthew Pereira
Serial : 3277-7404-9AEC-D731-51F5-1406-4F26-10EB-73CC-BEE6

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا باش مهندس ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع جاري التحميل

----------


## ساره

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو برنامج رائع وشرح رائع والسيريال شغال تمام كمان :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أحمد التل

والله يا خوي مشكور البرنامج ممتاز وانا جربته زمان بس على فكره بنصحكو تنزلو الست اب للبرنامج عندكم وكمان السيريال ..وبعد ما تنظف جهازك احذف البرنامج لانه ثقيل على الجهاز كثر والكاسبر سكاي بالذات بشرت  لما يشتغلو مع بعض ..فنزله عندك وبين فتره وفتره كل ما تحتاج اعمله انستول  ..هيك احسن ..نصيحه للجميع ..وشكرا الك البرنامج مشكور يا طيب

----------


## حنين

شكرا رح اجربه  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## المهندس

شكراً على ردودكم الطيبه ...بكل الفائده للجميع

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=right]شكرا على البرنامج الذي اثبت فعاليته ...شكرا لك [/align]

----------


## دلع

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## قوت

برنامج ممتاز مشكور أخوي




> بس على فكره بنصحكو تنزلو الست اب للبرنامج عندكم وكمان السيريال ..وبعد ما تنظف جهازك احذف البرنامج لانه ثقيل على الجهاز كثر والكاسبر سكاي بالذات بشرت  لما يشتغلو مع بعض ..فنزله عندك وبين فتره وفتره كل ما تحتاج اعمله انستول  ..هيك احسن ..نصيحه للجميع


نصيحة في مكانها  :Icon30:

----------


## MR.X

*تم شطب الرابط القديم 
ووضع رابط شغال

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور ربيع

----------


## حسان القضاة

_تم تحديث البرنامج وروابط التحميل هنا_
_Spyware Doctor v5.1.0.273


_*تأتي الشركة العملاقة pctools بأتحافنا بأصدار جديد من عملاق SpyWare Doctor مكافح ملفات التجسس الذي بلا شك يعتبر أحد أشهر وأفضل برامج لتخلص من ملفات التجسس بكل أنواعها وحمايتك من مخاطرالشبكة العنكبوتية نحن ك مستخدمين الأنترنت معرضين لجميع ملفات التجسس أثناء تجوالنا على شبكة العنكبوتية وتصفح المواقع والتي لاتعرف ماذا تحتويه من ملفات خطرة قد تهدد اجهزتنا او ملفات التي نقوم بتحميلها من الأنترنت وتحتوي على ملفات خبيثة او التي تصلنا عبر البريد الأكتروني كل.طبعا هذه المخاطر سوف تكتشفها بعد فترة سوف تلاحظ بطئ في الحاسوب من أداء عملياته وكذالك تلاحظ كثرة الأعلانات في الجهاز اثناء فتح انترنت اكسبلورير وكذالك التثبيت اكتيف اكس الخطرة بحاسوبك دون علمك وتغيير صفحة الرئيسية للمتصفح دون علمك كل هذه الأمور تعد الأمور المزعجة والمخيفة التي تهدد أجهزتنا مع برنامج العملاق Spyware Doctorسوف يقوم بحماية حاسوبك من شتى مخاطر الأنترنت اثناء تصفحك يقوم بتوقيف المواقع التي يشك بها بأحتوائها على ملفات الخبيثة وكذالك يمنع الملفات الخطرة بالعمل مع نظامك ويحتوي على درع لمنع الأعلانات المزعجة وكل هذا سوف تكتشفه مع هذا العملاق*

*pyware Doctor™ provides three-way spyware protection for your PC through real-time threat blocking, advanced system scanning and immunization against known browser infections. Spyware Doctor is a multi-award winning spyware removal utility that detects, removes and protects your PC from thousands of potential spyware, adware, Trojans, keyloggers, spybots and tracking threats. Protect your privacy and computing habits from prying eyes and virtual trespassers with the help of Spyware Doctor. Anti-virus software and firewalls do not fully protect your system against the majority of spyware and privacy threats. Because spyware is commonly bundled with software downloads, attached to e-mails, or transmitted through networks it can appear to be legitimate software, but once installed it can be nearly impossible to detect and remove without the help of a dedicated spyware removal tool like Spyware Doctor.*


موقع الشركة
*http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/*
*حجم البرنامج*
*14,840 KB*
*التوافق*
for Windows® Vista™, XP and 2000
*التحميل*
**
*معلومات التسجيل*
كود:
name: fixdown.comsn: 0R6JZ5-J3021W-49RQP3-P3WTZ8-XKK7YD-BC362W

او
كود:
TEAM-DTH4YV60-7AC8GE-R8YP3A-4HH2DY-C9J7TY-UD2D5W

كود آخر

Name : Matthew Pereira
Serial : 3277-7404-9AEC-D731-51F5-1406-4F26-10EB-73CC-BEE6

----------


## سـكـر

...........................

----------


## سـكـر

..................................................  .........

----------


## سـكـر

ثآنَكِِ يّوٍ

----------


## eljahed

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الف شكر لاحلى مهندس :Icon31:

----------


## moad_milhim 1

:SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (83): مشكور يا دكتور :Bl (14):  :Cry2:  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## k,vm

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي المهندس على البرنااااااااااامج الرووووعه :Bl (3):

----------


## مادوا

مشششششششششششششششششششكور

----------

